# BFP... I think :)



## Ezza

hey girls, just done a first response test, so not first wee of the day and theres a tin faint (well deffo there) line...
So i geuss it means im PREGGGGOOOO :) :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

Ahhhhhhhhh congrats!!!! :D
I'm testing tomorrow :wacko: But definitely NOT hoping for a :bfp: :rofl: xxx


----------



## Neferet

Ooohh... yay! Congrats!=]


----------



## Ezza

So scared now.... Wtf we going to do, the last pregnancy was planned and when we lost the babies we were devistated, but it kinda made us realise all the cons iykwim. 
Worried to hell what family are going to say and think, how we will cope and afford :/ Neither of us are driving as oh lost licence and im still learning... Ahhhh heads going into overdrive..
thanks though girlies. and yes of course im happy but scared etc...
Ohhh hope you get the result you want Anna :)
x


----------



## _laura

Congrats hun :) if it's meant to be it's meant to be and things will fall into place and you'll be able to sort it all out :)


----------



## Sarah10

Ace!
I need to test too, eeek! xx


----------



## hurryupsept

eee' i hope you all get the results you want!! :flow:


----------



## LoisP

Congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## annawrigley

You will work it out :flower: xxx


----------



## shelx

congrats!! :D


----------



## MissMamma

congrats hun! 
it seems like everyones having babies!
and anna i hope you get the result you want too..xx


----------



## lucy_x

Ezza said:


> So scared now.... Wtf we going to do, the last pregnancy was planned and when we lost the babies we were devistated, but it kinda made us realise all the cons iykwim.
> *Worried to hell what family are going to say and think*, how we will cope and afford :/ Neither of us are driving as oh lost licence and im still learning... Ahhhh heads going into overdrive..
> thanks though girlies. and yes of course im happy but scared etc...
> Ohhh hope you get the result you want Anna :)
> x

this is my problem too, find an answer let me know!

congrats by the way :flower:


----------



## BrEeZeY

congrats hun! sooooo jealous! and anna i hope u get the result u want :)


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations!!
We are all having babies again :)x


----------



## stephx

Ah everyones having more babies!!

Congrats xx


----------



## KiansMummy

congratss xx


----------



## annawrigley

I'm actually really excited for all the new arrivals :rofl: xx


----------



## shadownova

Congrats..But please don't be starting a trend...lol..


----------



## xSophieBx

Yay congratulations :) It will work itself all out in the end so don't stress x


----------



## Leah_xx

Congrats!! I have to test here soon. eekk. Gracelynn is only 3 months old and Af hasn't visited yet.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats hun!! Hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy! 
Things will work out, they always do! && the reaction from family might not be as bad as u think :hugs: 

X


----------



## xdaniellexpx

congratss am sooo jelouse hopefully i will be joing you soon


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations! :D


----------



## Ezza

xdaniellexpx said:


> congratss am sooo jelouse hopefully i will be joing you soon

Good luck hun. 
Thanks guys, now i kno i think im imagining pains due to the last pregnancy and misscaridge. :( 
x


----------



## Sarah10

Aww hun :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine, try and think positive xx :flower:


----------



## Ezza

Thanks, but just took another one this morning with the first pee, it was negative?? :( Wht does this mean, i dont understand :S x


----------



## annawrigley

I think if your first one was defo a BFP then it is... As far as I know its common to get a false negative but pretty unheard of to get a false positive xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Try again with a digital one tomorrow? Swear by them, they are pricey but there's no confusion with them....pregnant or not pregnant! 

Good luck 
X


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I teseted yesterdaty6 and got a BFN :( but no Af!


----------



## annawrigley

I cant test today because I ordered one with my Tesco delivery and the guy had to awkwardly tell me at the door they were out of stock. Cant be doing with the clinic, last time I went there I was waiting 2 hours with Noah we were both bored out of our minds! xx


----------



## casann

Ezza said:


> Thanks, but just took another one this morning with the first pee, it was negative?? :( Wht does this mean, i dont understand :S x

This happened tp me for about 2 weeks after my late period . Just kept on getting faint positives them negitives . In the end i went to the doctors demanding a blood test which they refuses and i was having pains so eventually i rung the early pregnancy unit and got a scan . Could only see the yolk sack and a week later a heartbeat so if ti carries on maybe go down that root . It sounds to me that you are pregnant though . Don't try digital if you goingt o re test . Normal pregnancy test pick up hormone levels from 25 hcg and digital don't pick it up until around 50 or something like that. If you are pregnant try not to worry it'll all work out in the end and congrats :) xx


----------



## casann

annawrigley said:


> I cant test today because I ordered one with my Tesco delivery and the guy had to awkwardly tell me at the door they were out of stock. Cant be doing with the clinic, last time I went there I was waiting 2 hours with Noah we were both bored out of our minds! xx

Hope you get the results tou want when you can test xx


----------



## Ezza

my baby decided it wasnt time to bless us with the joy and beuty yet :( x


----------



## MissMamma

:hugs:
it'll come hun, 
lots of love..xx


----------

